# FreeBSD 12.0 (current)



## gpatrick (Oct 10, 2016)

/boot is a link to /bootpool/boot and trying to add a loader.conf:

```
if_bridge_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"
```
doesn't appear to work.

Also, adding

```
options VFS_AIO
```
to a custom kernel doesn't work because it doesn't know about that option.  Although it is in `aio(4)`


```
/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/CUSTOM: unknown option "VFS_AIO"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
```


----------



## sidetone (Oct 10, 2016)

Do `grep -i` of sample files in /usr/src/sys/conf/, your /sys/amd64/conf/ or other conf/ folders looking for aio and vfs.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 11, 2016)

gpatrick said:


> /boot is a link to /bootpool/boot


Did you upgrade from an earlier installation with ZFS on root and an encrypted disk?  Up until 11, the separate, unencrypted bootpool was necessary because the boot loader couldn't boot the encrypted pool.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 11, 2016)

aio(4) is now integrated and the kernel config option is no longer needed on 11. It is in the release notes and also web accessible man page for 11-RELEASE doesn't include VFS_AIO any more.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2016)

This now applies to 12-CURRENT: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

